# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  RareCola's Workbook

## RareCola

Hello! 
I'm Jason aka RareCola. I'm new to this forum as you may have gathered, thought I'd take advantage of this great service you guys offer  ::D: 

I've been writing in a dream journal since January, on and off, but only over the last week or so made serious attempts at recalling my dreams and lucid dreaming. I have been recalling at least one dream per night recently, and even three one night.

I had my first lucid dream Friday 4th May, induced by using WBTB and SSILD and cannot wait to have more, it was such an incredible experience. Though I lost consciousness half way through it and it fell back into a normal dream. I would post a link to a more detailed description of this dream for you teachers to read, except I haven't been signed up for more than 7 days yet. I'll repost it here if you're interested.

I'm not particularly into taking nutritional supplements to achieve lucidity, I'd prefer to go the more natural route. Though I am a pretty big apple juice and banana lover.

My reality checks consist of:
- Checking my hands, counting fingers.
- Testing to see if my thumb goes through my palm
- Attempting to breathe through blocked nose
- If possible, checking a digital clock or reading a sign

*Short Term Goals:*
Improve dream recall, I have some issues remembering dreams unless I WBTB.Read through my dream journal and gather a list of my dream signs.Copy my dream journal over to Dream ViewsHave more lucid dreams, and keep consciousness throughout them.Successfully perform a WILD.

*Long Term Goals:*
Achieve at least 3 lucid dreams per week.Be able to utilise lucid dreams as inspiration for my work as an artist.Use lucid dreams to conquer my fears.

----------


## fOrceez

Hey matey, welcome to the class  :smiley:  We've met in IRC before, my name was fOrwhopz.. it got changed, ha! 
Keep up your dream journalling, it is very important (if not the most important thing) to lucid dreaming. There'll be no point attempting to lucid dream without being able to remember the experience. Try and aim for an average of 3 dreams per night. 
Upon wakening, try not to move too much and/or think about the day to come. Just relax and try and empty your mind of thoughts. You'll most likely have a flush of images from the last (or last few) dreams come back  :smiley:  
As for your reality checking, make sure you do *not* do these half-heartedly. Reality checks should be done frequently, consistently and being fully aware each time. Half hearted reality checks may result in you performing a reality check within a dream but the reality check not working.. and trust me, that sucks  :tongue2:  
Congrats on your first lucid dream and welcome to the class!

----------


## RareCola

> Hey matey, welcome to the class  We've met in IRC before, my name was fOrwhopz.. it got changed, ha! 
> Keep up your dream journalling, it is very important (if not the most important thing) to lucid dreaming. There'll be no point attempting to lucid dream without being able to remember the experience. Try and aim for an average of 3 dreams per night. 
> Upon wakening, try not to move too much and/or think about the day to come. Just relax and try and empty your mind of thoughts. You'll most likely have a flush of images from the last (or last few) dreams come back  
> As for your reality checking, make sure you do *not* do these half-heartedly. Reality checks should be done frequently, consistently and being fully aware each time. Half hearted reality checks may result in you performing a reality check within a dream but the reality check not working.. and trust me, that sucks  
> Congrats on your first lucid dream and welcome to the class!



Yes, I remember you from the IRC  ::D: 

I try my best to record my dreams, and tend to be able to get 1-2 after a WBTB but I just cannot seem to grasp remembering dreams from before a WBTB, and if I do they're never as detailed as with WBTB. Not quite sure why, it's very frustrating. I'm consistently trying a "Tonight, I will wake after each dream and recall it perfectly" mantra at the moment, without much luck, but I'm going to keep it up for a while to see if I see any change.

As for my reality checks, I tend to do fall into the half-hearted trap at times, where I remember to do them but I don't become fully aware of everything around. That said though, when I ever see something odd or somewhat suspicious, I make sure to do a thorough reality check.

Thanks for the tips, though! Can't wait to progress more  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome RareCola!





> I just cannot seem to grasp remembering dreams from before a WBTB, and if I do they're never as detailed as with WBTB. Not quite sure why, it's very frustrating.



I'm totally the same way. My best recall, and most lucids, are after a WBTB. I'm cool with scrapping the dreams from before the WBTB. I just consider those dreams to be necessary brain garbage removal, and I don't count them as missed opportunities for attaining lucidity. After my WBTB is prime lucid time in my opinion. Although I mostly DEILD and not WILD, just fyi.

----------


## RareCola

> Welcome RareCola!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally the same way. My best recall, and most lucids, are after a WBTB. I'm cool with scrapping the dreams from before the WBTB. I just consider those dreams to be necessary brain garbage removal, and I don't count them as missed opportunities for attaining lucidity. After my WBTB is prime lucid time in my opinion. Although I mostly DEILD and not WILD, just fyi.



Makes me feel a lot better knowing someone else experiences the same thing! I can probably stop stressing with trying to remember the dreams before my WBTB now.

I haven't tried DEILD nor WILD yet, only MILD/DILD and SSILD, obviously my most success being with SSILD as that's what triggered my first LD.

----------


## RareCola

Done a lot better tonight! I was able to wake up with just the use of a mantra, without an alarm, only about 4hrs-4hrs30m into my sleeping and then proceeded to wake up twice more before my usual wake up time.

I was also able to remember 2 pretty detailed dreams and a fragment of a third. Not quite as detailed as some of my dreams last week though, but I think that's because I was overly tired after my lack of sleep over the weekend.

No lucidity though, dream self still seems to fail to remember to reality check.

----------


## RareCola

Yay for triple post.

Just read through all my dreams from the last 12 days, gathered as many single-word tags from the descriptions of the dreams as possible and then saw how many duplicates I got so I could figure out my dream signs. This is what I discovered:

My most popular reoccurrence was a female character of some kind, in 6 of my dreams I had interactions with a female who would either help me out or simply just follow along as a companion in the dream. I also noticed I tend to not follow dream stories alone, In 5 of my dreams I have had a friend with me of some sort, though this is not always exclusively female.

Other less common dream signs included:
- Young children (4 occurrences)
- Dream taking place in a video game-esque environment (4 occurrences)
- Transforming into a female, or possessing a female (4 occurrences)
- Shopping (3 occurrences)
- Rooms with lots of the same furniture, for example lots of beds or sofas in one room (2 occurrences)

----------


## fOrceez

Good job on the tag finding  :smiley:  Perhaps you should try and remember to reality check whenever you're around others. After all, most dreams are about when we're participating in some activity of sort. If you are a gamer, try and be aware of the possibility that you may be dreaming whilst gaming.

Don't worry about it, it may take a little while. However, if you're really eager, you could make a big deal about the reality checks. Be really aware of the fact you may be dreaming.. it helps  :tongue2:

----------


## RareCola

Recalled 2 more dreams last night, and one of which was before my WBTB! I think the apple juice I drank before bed might have helped with that. Still no progress with lucidity though.

Interestingly, both my dreams featured my sister and in the first with exclusively my nephew and in the second, exclusively my niece. Further adding to my "young children" dream sign.

I've also noticed that since my first lucid dream on Friday, almost every dream (besides one, which had a very slight supernatural element to it) have been "real life" dreams, where I've been hanging out with family or just generally doing normal stuff. As apposed to all last week where I was going on epic adventures in zombie apocalypses, giant turtles and being eaten alive by humanoid spider creatures.

Think I'm going to give up with SSILD, don't seem to be getting along with it now and I'm having a hard time getting to sleep afterwards. Going to stick with MILD/DILD and possibly try out DEILD if I can manage to stay still upon awakening. I would like to try out WILD because the whole experience sounds interesting, but I don't think I could manage to lay still for long enough.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I've also noticed that since my first lucid dream on Friday, almost every dream (besides one, which had a very slight supernatural element to it) have been "real life" dreams, where I've been hanging out with family or just generally doing normal stuff. As apposed to all last week where I was going on epic adventures in zombie apocalypses, giant turtles and being eaten alive by humanoid spider creatures.



I'm the same way actually. In fact, the majority of my lucids stem from real life type dreams. Either I have a real life type dream and have a spontaneous DILD, or I DEILD and nearly always start the lucid from my plain old bed, in my plain old room. Whenever I have crazy supernatural dreams, I almost never get lucid and I think it's because I have that 3rd person feeling, as if I wasn't dreaming but rather watching a movie. That's one reason I'm making myself RC when I watch TV  :tongue2:

----------


## RareCola

No lucid dream, but I came so close multiple times! It looks like WBTB + MILD is the way to go.

I recalled 2 dreams last night, could have recalled 4 but stupid me forgot to write them down in my sleepy dazed state, I thought I had but apparently not, lots of rage when I realised.

In the first dream, I had a moment where I saw my neighbours and as my neighbours show up in my dreams every now and again I performed a reality check, although, my hands looked perfectly normal so I kind of shrugged it off without performing any other reality checks. Damn dream self.

In the second, I had been riding my bike up this hill, and left it there while I went inside this restaurant at the top. There seemed to be some kind of "jump" in the dream where suddenly I was back in my house. I realised in the dream that my bike was still up on the hill so as I was going to check I thought to myself "Wait, I cycled my bike up there only in my dream so it won't have gone anywhere" and then had another realisation that I didn't remember waking up and that I could still be dreaming, but straight after that woke up anyway.

Feel like I'm getting closer, with any luck I should have a lucid tonight!

----------


## paigeyemps

Woohoo! WBTB+MILD =)))


Good luck! 

Banana.  ::banana::

----------


## RareCola

> Woohoo! WBTB+MILD =)))
> 
> 
> Good luck! 
> 
> Banana.



You and your bananas.

Had some pretty cool dreams last night, recalled 3 and they all seemed to chain together into one big story. I'm also noticing a "zombie" theme in one way or another in the last three days, I think I've been watching too much The Walking Dead.

6 days since my last lucid, thankfully the motivation from this website is amazing  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

Nice, man! @ continuous story line  ::D:  I love how some dreams seemingly fit together. 
Try not to think about how long it has been since your last lucid, just think of the present and focus on your dreaming.

----------


## RareCola

Seem to be solidly remembering 2 dreams per night now, been that way for a few days, besides one where I remembered 3. Goal for next week is to bump that up to 3 dreams per night.

I've also finalised the technique I want to stick with, thanks to Ophelia in the IRC last night. I'm going to be MILD/DILDing, while also attempting DEILDs, as it seems no big issue to do them at the same time. Those techniques combined is how I obtained my first lucid dream, anyway.

I also compiled a list of objectives I want to do in my lucid dreams, when I finally become lucid. Just so I'm not disorientated when I'm actually in the dream trying to figure out what to do.

Dream Objectives:
- Eat marmite on toast (I'm allergic to marmite in real life)
- Find my mysterious white fox dream character	
- Fly with wings
- Morph my appearance
- Initiate a scene change
- Experience different weather effects
- Try magical powers, like conjuring water and such
- Time travel
- Go to another planet
- Meet dream guides
- Talk to my subconscious

I'm sure there's a lot more I can add on to this list, but I have a base of things thought of from the top of my head.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Cool, I've been wanting to try the alien planet thing too for a while. I think my recently overcome fear of flying had something to do with it though.

At any rate, I've got my fingers crossed for you focusing on the technique that lead you to your first lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice goals  :wink2: 

In my dreams, I'm always a waterbender. Hooray for superpowers!  ::banana:: 

Good luck RC! You will be lucid!

----------


## RareCola

Lacking progress this weekend, it's always the weekends that get me! Only remembered 2 fragments today. Determined to get back on track next week, I want something to report in this workbook :/

Seems to be 1 step forward 2 steps back at the moment, unsure what's causing it either. Oh well, hopefully it'll sort itself out.

----------


## RareCola

Went to bed all motivated to remember my dreams and maybe even lucid... couldn't even recall a fragment today, and then couldn't get back to sleep so woo for 5 hours sleep. So frustrating.

Really need to figure out what's killing my recall/lucidity. I don't think I'm even doing anything differently, it's just going progressively downhill since my first lucid.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Not being able to get back to sleep can definitely kill recall. But keep with it, eventually you'll get tired enough to fall back to sleep when you need to for WBTB.

And don't worry, we all get dry spells.

----------


## RareCola

I'm so happy  ::D:  Was able to recall three pretty detailed dreams tonight!

I've noticed I really need to start focusing on and detailing the people in my dreams though. I get a lot of random dream characters obviously pulled somewhere from my subconscious, but despite their general age and build, I usually have a hard time remembering what they looked like. I can usually never remember clothes, face, sometimes not even hair colour.

I think I discovered the root of my lack of sleep after WBTB too. I tend to sleep on my side, and I read last night that the more common "roll over" signal for laying on your side starts in your legs, so you get the intense urge to move your legs (which I usually do). I stopped moving them last night when that urge came on and had no issues getting back to sleep  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good! I'm so glad you had such great recall!





> I think I discovered the root of my lack of sleep after WBTB too. I tend to sleep on my side, and I read last night that the more common "roll over" signal for laying on your side starts in your legs, so you get the intense urge to move your legs (which I usually do). I stopped moving them last night when that urge came on and had no issues getting back to sleep



Wait, are you referring to RLS (restless leg syndrome), or is this something we all get? The roll over signal that is? I'm super curious about this.

----------


## RareCola

> Good! I'm so glad you had such great recall!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you referring to RLS (restless leg syndrome), or is this something we all get? The roll over signal that is? I'm super curious about this.



Explained somewhat in the IRC, but hard to explain everything with so many people there. This video explains rollover signals in huge detail if you want to find out more: The Stop Drop & Roll Sleep Command To Fall Asleep Fast - Lucidology 101 Part 3/12 - YouTube

----------


## RareCola

So happy today! Recalled 4 really detailed dreams, and 2 fragments of other dreams. My best recall to date!

Also tomorrow marks 3 weeks of writing in my dream journal and practicing LDing! Really quite amazed at my progress so far actually, considering I went from remembering no dreams at all, and I even have a lucid dream under my belt for such a short time  ::D: 

Still no more luck with lucidity, despite dream incubation, attempts at DEILDing and mantras I never question my reality in dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You're a rockstar RareCola. I'm really proud of your progression, especially in such a short time!!

----------


## RareCola

So I was having a pretty terrible night, I was recalling no dreams at all but I stuck with it. I also set my WBTB alarm for 5hr30m into my sleep cycle, as apposed to my usual 4hr30m or 5hrs, just to try it out. I got up for my WBTB, got a drink and read a book for about 20 minutes, before laying back down and mantra'ing and attempting to WILD.

I fell asleep trying to do the WILD but the dream I fell into was incredibly detailed, long and all around awesome... and then... *I became lucid!* for the first time in exactly 2 weeks to the day  ::D:  The lucidity wasn't as long as my first one as I guess I was already nearing the end of the REM period due to the extensive non-lucidity I had before this. So happy though.

I definitely need to start working on dream control and stabilisation though, I managed to lose the lucid again and get caught up in the dream just before it ended. I guess that's pretty normal for only my second lucid dream, though.

I'll add this lucid to my DV dream journal a bit later today  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You're a ROCKSTAR!! I knew you would have another one soon.

Gonna read your journal now.

----------


## RareCola

Only remembered 2 dreams last night, but they were both really long and detailed. I'm glad to have the insane detailing back in my dreams, even if it means recalling less dreams overall.

Also had my first layer zero minor in the 2nd of the two dreams last night. Throughout the whole dream I was doing stuff that referred to lucid dreaming. Talking about hypnagogic images, baking a cake which supposedly helped induce lucid dreaming and sitting outside the supermarket, questioning whether laying on a bench in the sun or the bed of roses would be the best place to take a WILD nap.

----------


## RareCola

Sorry for double post, but I wanted some advice.

I tried a WILD nap earlier, after my non-lucid dream featuring WILD naps I thought I'd take it as a sign. I got to a stage where I was vividly picturing images and even hearing the sounds of a dream but I just couldn't push myself through into the dream, if you know what I mean? I don't think I was in sleep paralysis either, but I understand not everybody gets that. After a while I would either find myself realising what was happening and be back staring at the blackness behind my eyelids, only for a new dream scene to create itself a bit later on with similar issues.

I figure I may have been close but just need to find out how to get that extra "push" into the dream. Maybe it's just an issue where I'm not actually falling asleep?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hmm, good question RareCola.

I know what you mean though.. give me time to think about it.

----------


## RareCola

Really confusing dreams last night. I was constantly having false awakenings. At one point I was having a dream, thought I woke up and was writing in my dream journal. Really odd thing was that I wrote the time "7.45" in the dream, and when I actually woke up after writing the beginning of my dream, the actual time was "8.45". It appears my subconscious misjudged by exactly an hour xD

After that I had lots of other small false awakenings where I thought I was getting up out of bed, brushing my teeth, or maybe starting to make breakfast. All of them were only maybe 1-2 minutes long. Quite disorientating.

----------


## RareCola

Last day of class! Unfortunately I didn't get another lucid before the class was over but I just wanted to post to thank both Ophelia and fOrceez for the amazing help! You guys are awesome <3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

No YOU'RE awesome  :smiley: 

You've been such a fantastic, dedicated student. And look at all you accomplished in such a short time. Also, it's not uncommon to have a build-up of FAs prior to an LD. Happens to me alot. Eventually you'll be able to use them to attain lucidity.

----------


## RareCola

Reviving this thread just to say that it's 1 month since I started practicing lucid dreaming now, and I just had my 4th lucid! It was my most vivid lucid yet and I have this class to thank for all the great motivation and advice  ::D:  The dream's now in my dream journal for anyone wishing to read it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::holyshit:: 

you're a rockstar dude.. going to your journal now  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fOrceez

Congrats on the lucid, man!  :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

Time to start the 2nd semester!

Sadly, I'm having a terrible start to this semester. These last 4-5 days I've been going through a dry spell after being stressed with work and life in general. Dreaming has just taken a fall. Luckily still been remembering at least a few fragments, or maybe 1 dream here and there. Hoping to get this back to normal in the next few days.

Thought I'd follow Paige's lead and update with my progress and new goals:

*Complete Goals:*
	- First lucid dream achieved Friday 4th May.
	- Second lucid dream achieved Friday 18th May.
	- Third lucid dream achieved Wednesday 23rd May.
	- Fourth lucid dream achieved Monday 28th May.
	- Stabilise techniques (rubbing hands, spinning) used Monday 28th May.
	- Fifth lucid dream achieved Tuesday 29th May.

*Current Goals:*
	- Have 4 lucid dreams in June
	- Have a WILD by June 30th
	- Complete the DreamViews Task of the Month for June 2012
	- Have more lucid dreams where I use stabilisation techniques
	- Sustain a lucid dream with reality checks, reverse reality checks and stabilisation techniques.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

5 LDs in a month is pretty sweet dude, I'm proud of you. And we'll knock out your current goals for sure.

Soooo incredibly glad you're doing this class again man, and the apprenticeship.  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

Glad you're back in this!

I like your goals!   :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

Ah how I've missed reporting every day in this workbook! Keeps the motivation up  ::D: 

Dry spell still in full force, only just about recalled 2 dreams today. Been a week of terrible recall and lacking lucidity now, but my hectic week is now over and I have no more work to stress me out so I plan on dedicating my day to getting in the dream mindset and with any luck I should start getting things back to normal tonight!

----------


## RareCola

Somewhat fixed the dry spell. Bad recall besides a few fragments all night despite waking up constantly every few hours, but managed to recall a really long, time-dilated and completely absurd dream from the end of the night. It was so obscure and interesting that I posted it in my dream journal, which I haven't done yet with a non-lucid: The flying cabin and the tree parents [Non-Lucid, 6th June 2012] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RareCola

Woo! Went to bed last night without worrying about recalling and ended up remembering 6 dreams  ::D:  Seems I fixed it. Now to get back into lucidity so I can complete the TOTM.

----------


## RareCola

(Woo quadruple post, but it's been a few days since I've posted here)
Still no lucidity, but my dreams have been really crazy lately, it's quite awesome.

One dream last night involved a huge travel adventure with a group of people, we ended up "at the edge of the world" and sitting atop a cliff side we were overlooking an extraordinarily large, almost arctic, environment. It was breath-taking. We ventured in, skiied down slopes, saw penguins and even came across a "void" in the snow, basically a small rainforest amidst the arctic wasteland. Inside the tangled trees were these orb-shaped cryogenic chamber-like things with people and animals inside of them, and huge tubes winding around the branches.

In another dream, I was dreaming that I was lucid. I was talking to somebody in the dream about how lucidity feels and as I'm telling the story to this person in the dream I sort of.. become the story. I'm atop these roofs sneaking about and leaping from rooftop to rooftop. Eventually I "conjure" a small town far down below, I leap from the roof and down into the town and it's completely disorientating because everything in this town in shades of blue, the floor, the walls, the buildings. The dimensionality of everything was messed up because there were seemingly no lights or shadows so even though buildings were on the ground it seemed like they were floating. There were also this group of people building a lucidity elevator, which supposedly just brought you into a lucid dream if you rode it and then out of it if you rode it back while in the dream. They were arguing whether the elevator should go up or down through the world, though. They couldn't decide it would be best suited to "elevate upwards" into lucidity or "elevate downwards" into lucidity.

Should probably have posted these in my dream journal, but I couldn't be bothered writing out the entire things so thought I'd paraphrase the dreams here.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha wow man. Your dreams could inspire Stephen King novels I think!

You know, your dream about the chambers within the trees reminded me of the movie Beastmaster (the first one, from the early 80's). I'll find the scene for you. (this video @ 9:30 The Beastmaster - Part 3 - YouTube )

The dream where you're dreaming that you were lucid is interesting. Did you ever come to the conclusion that you were in a dream? Just curious. It seems like you had a fair amount of control.

----------


## Wurlman

Wow nice recall both in ur workbook and DJ.

----------


## RareCola

> Haha wow man. Your dreams could inspire Stephen King novels I think!
> 
> You know, your dream about the chambers within the trees reminded me of the movie Beastmaster (the first one, from the early 80's). I'll find the scene for you. (this video @ 9:30 The Beastmaster - Part 3 - YouTube )



It was a lot like that actually! Though, the chambers were more tightly packed and spherical, with ice melting over them.





> The dream where you're dreaming that you were lucid is interesting. Did you ever come to the conclusion that you were in a dream? Just curious. It seems like you had a fair amount of control.



Nope, it was literally a non-lucid where I dreamt about having lucid powers. As I said I was talking to somebody about how lucidity felt, and how immersive it can be because of the realism and as I was telling the story I sort of... became part of the story. There was a scene change and my voice faded out and I was just living the story of lucidity. Not once did I realise I was dreaming and actually become lucid.


Still no lucidity last night, getting quite frustrating now. I'm enjoying my non-lucids though, recalled 4 total and had 2 more false awakenings which I somehow failed to pick up on and even dreamt about trying to DEILD. First dream of the night involved my zombie dream sign again. I was in a mansion and a horde of zombies were approaching, me and a girl living in the house with me ran upstairs to a room which just happened to be filled with sarcophaguses and we locked ourselves inside them for the night to hide from the horde. I remember hearing the zombies outside the sarcophagus and eventually they started trying to pull the door off, but I was never scared in the dream, more jokingly handling it. I remember one of them managing to get the door open and I found a small blue sharp shard type thing inside the sarcophagus which I used to stab it to death while yelling "Taste blue shardy death, zombie!"

Think I'm going to go through and add some more non-lucids to my DV Dream Journal, may as well!

----------


## Wurlman

Dude my girlfriend and I was talking about the incubation processes last night that u messages me about. I've been asking her about her dreams from the time I started a year ago. And she just messages me " I had my first lucid" the texted read. im so happy for her I'm sure it was a combo of my constant talking about it an ur incubation tec.!!!!!!  Wahoo. She said " now I know why ur so interested in lucid dreaming now" I'm so happy!

----------


## RareCola

> Dude my girlfriend and I was talking about the incubation processes last night that u messages me about. I've been asking her about her dreams from the time I started a year ago. And she just messages me " I had my first lucid" the texted read. im so happy for her I'm sure it was a combo of my constant talking about it an ur incubation tec.!!!!!!  Wahoo. She said " now I know why ur so interested in lucid dreaming now" I'm so happy!



That's awesome! It's great to hear my technique worked  ::D:  Maybe you can get her on DreamViews now too, haha.

----------


## Wurlman

I will def. run that by her!

----------


## RareCola

Think I figured out the cause of my lucid dry spell. I've been researching into dry spells so I can more actively fight against it and come across a guide which suggested dry spells are frequently just "mental blocks" set in place by your subconscious accidentally and they've just stuck. I think when I was having my stressful week of work I kind of settled with "I won't become lucid" in my mind, and I guess that ingrained itself into my subconscious a little more than I expected.

I'm going to change up all my techniques, write up all my old dreams on my computer and go over for new or changed dream signs as well as try to spike some huge motivation/inspiration for dreams over the weekend. I'm determined to break this dry spell next week!

----------


## Wurlman

I know I'm no pro buddy but the last sentence of ur last thread should read tonight!!!!!! If I were you my friend I would feel so much more confidant with all ur knowledge and experiance than giving a week to have one. Tonights ur night!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Serious, what he said ^^ hehe

You know RareCola, and I know I've said this before, you came SO far so quickly in the last class. I never met a more motivated dreamer, and "give up" doesn't seem to be in your vocabulary. I believe in you, and I have no doubt that experimenting with other techniques will be what you need to break that dry spell. And if not that, then something else will do it. You're a hard worker and that is what ultimately pays off.

----------


## RareCola

> You know RareCola, and I know I've said this before, you came SO far so quickly in the last class. I never met a more motivated dreamer, and "give up" doesn't seem to be in your vocabulary. I believe in you, and I have no doubt that experimenting with other techniques will be what you need to break that dry spell. And if not that, then something else will do it. You're a hard worker and that is what ultimately pays off.



Aw thank you  ::D:  It's really awesome that you have so much belief in me.





> I know I'm no pro buddy but the last sentence of ur last thread should read tonight!!!!!! If I were you my friend I would feel so much more confidant with all ur knowledge and experiance than giving a week to have one. Tonights ur night!



You were right! Tonight was my night and I actually broke my dry spell  ::D:  Haha, I posted about in my dream journal here: 16th June 2012 - Sixth Lucid Dream [Dry Spell Broken!] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wurlman

Hells yea that's my dude!!!!!!! Commence reading now!

----------


## Wurlman

What's new buddy?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

See you in #DVA class tonight RareCola!

You too Wurlman, while we're at it  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RareCola

> What's new buddy?



Not much recently, no more lucids yet and below average recall today because I was stressed last night finishing a project for work.

----------


## Wurlman

Ur kicking some arse dude "reality check"!!

----------


## Wurlman

Nice wings!!!!!

----------


## RareCola

> Nice wings!!!!!



Thanks  ::D:  Completing one of the Tasks of the Month was on my goal list for this month, so it's awesome that I completed it. 10 days to have another lucid and do the basic task too, wonder if I can do it  ::D:

----------


## Wurlman

Of course u can man! But just for kicks I'll wish u good luck!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yes I'm dying to see what your mirror LD would be like. Probably end up on an alien planet, flinging aliens and spaceships all over the place.  ::chuckle:: 

Also, so badass that you used a toy train to start the totm. And super freaky how you keep dreaming that you're writing in your journal. Really intense FAs man. You know it's scary when you finally do wake up for real, and you're still just not sure what's real anymore.  ::shock::

----------


## Wurlman

> Yes I'm dying to see what your mirror LD would be like. Probably end up on an alien planet, flinging aliens and spaceships all over the place.



lmfao that's exactly what he would do

----------


## RareCola

Should have done the mirror TOTM, but I got too wrapped up in trying to change my dream scene. Two lucids dreams this morning though! 26th June 2012 - Eighth & Ninth Lucid Dream [DEILD Chain] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

And despite my ridiculously bad start to this month, I completed my June goal of 4 lucids!

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats RC!  :Rock out:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You little bad ass  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RareCola

Another lucid! Just a DILD this time. That makes for 5 this month now, tied up with the same amount as in May  ::D: 

Should have remembered to do the mirror TOTM again, I was right next to a mirror! Frustrating dream self is frustrating ¬_¬
27th June 2012 - Tenth Lucid Dream [Meeting myself in a DILD] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww that's really great RC!  ::D:  congratssss!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Man that LD was intense! Not only was your DC on board in terms of reminding you that you were dreaming (I remember Reece talking about that), but you freaking met YOURSELF. O_O I think that's incredible.

Magna cum Laude man!

----------


## RareCola

> Man that LD was intense! Not only was your DC on board in terms of reminding you that you were dreaming (I remember Reece talking about that), but you freaking met YOURSELF. O_O I think that's incredible.
> 
> Magna cum Laude man!



Yea I was really spun out, it was weird. Definitely messed up the stability of the dream though.

&Awkward moment when you read that as "magma cum" to begin with, then realise that it's latin  ::|:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Sorry, I'll try to keep it in Queen's English from now on  :wink2:

----------


## Wurlman

I had a dream once that I was in a white room and I found myself staring at the back of my head I know it was me sitting in the chair. Then I said to myself this must b what it's like to die. Then I though it caint b or this would b very boring that I'm in a small white room so I Tryed to force myself to look at me as I slowly turned the whole dream started to shake. It took a great amount of effort to force myself to turn when I almost made eye contact I woke up.

----------


## RareCola

I had two really weird almost lucid dreams last night.

The first I forget most of it, but a part that really sticks out is hearing the sound of music and kind of getting the sense that I'm in a dream, but not really understanding. I walk toward the music and eventually come up to a band playing. It's hard to describe what the music sounded like, it was somewhat rocky but also felt calm and relaxing with soft tones. I was beginning to understand that I was in a dream but for some reason couldn't bring myself to do any reality checks, like there was some invisible force stopping me. I was enthralled by the music, but then I don't remember anything else. I think I woke up.

The second one, I was telling a story to my Mum of what happened previously to me in the dream and at the end of the story I stated "Yea.. it was a really weird dream." and then I realised that "Wait, I hadn't woken up prior to telling this story", became lucid for maybe 2 seconds before waking up again.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh nice! Same thing happened to me this morning! I had an FA and later on, I saw myself in my room. I was laughing at me (lol) Took me a loooong time to realize it was me. Got lucid for only less than a minute ;D

----------


## RareCola

*Completed Goals for June:*
- Have 4 Lucid Dreams (had 5)
- Complete a DreamViews Task of the Month
- Have a WILD (if I'm counting the DEILDs that I had, considering they fall into the WILD category anyway)

*Goals for July:*
- Have 6 Lucid Dreams
- Complete both DreamViews Tasks of the Month
- Have a proper WILD, not a DEILD
- Initiate a scene change with the door trick, or something similar
- Try out magical powers, such as morphing water or other elements.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ double like

You really accomplished so many goals, I don't know what to say. I'm ridiculously proud, I always knew there was something different and special about you man. I look forward to reading about your "proper WILD" in the very near future.

----------


## paigeyemps

DITTO!  ::D:  Rare you are really...something! Very very awesome and gifted and awesome!  :Rock out: 

Goodluck on your goals!

----------


## RareCola

Aw thanks guys  ::D:  Love you <3


Last night was probably the most ridiculous dreaming night I've ever had. I kept waking up, slipping in and out of dreams almost seamlessly and getting spontaneous lucidity here and there.

First 5 hours of the night I had no recall at all, but I took a tip from Naiya's (did I spell that right?) DILD & WILD secrets guide and turned on a fan after my WBTB to try out white noise whilst I do a WILD. I gave up too early again, had only been trying for an hour, but I noticed when I opened my eyes I couldn't move at all. I didn't even notice going in sleep paralysis but apparently I did, no auditory or visual hallucinations but it took so much strength to actually try and move. I guess if my impatient mind had stuck with it for a little while longer I would have had no issues slipping into a lucid dream. Really need to keep practicing that.

After that I rolled over and shortly afterwards slipped into a non-lucid dream. Now, my dreams are usually crazy but these non-lucids that followed the failed WILD attempt were probably my most crazy yet. They were so vivid and full of madness that I have no real way to describe them.


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 




*Almost Lucid Dream One:*
I was in a sort of foresty-style area, I was wearing a brown robe and all my hair had been shaved off. There was another girl here who was dressed similar. We both have knives in our hands and small rocks which we called our "totems" (oh subconscious using inception inspiration...) and we focused on them to develop our powers. Apparently the human race had evolved and people were beginning to grow these sort of telekinetic powers, the normal humans thought the ones who had grown the powers were a threat and had to be locked up to secure the rest of the human race. Me and this girl were trying to escape at the start of the dream.

Somewhere in the forest we came across this guy, he was also an evolved human but he seemed to have been brainwashed by the society that had captured us. He was shooting these purple beams from his hands at another person, tearing the power from her body and essentially killing her. He didn't seem to notice us, but soon enough a spotlight landed on top of us and we were told to freeze. We ran as fast as we could but panicked when we dropped our "totem rocks" because we would no longer be able to successfully perform our powers to defend ourselves. We came to a street where I saw some guards, we ran the opposite direction and then as soon as I realised it was a dream... it all faded.

*Non-Lucid Dream Two:*
The emotions felt in this dream were ridiculous. For some reason I had a fish bowl and it had developed holes in it, with the water leaking out. I was freaking out because I didn't know how to handle it, I was rapidly trying to block the holes but as soon as I did, another hole appeared. I was rapidly trying to fill up the tank with more and more water but it kept leaking out, faster and faster. I think soon enough I just panic to the point of waking myself up.

*Almost Lucid Dream Three:*
I had awoken from the previous dream and I attempted to DEILD. I slipped into another dream and realised I no longer noticed the white-noise from my fan. I got up out of bed, reality checked and realised I was dreaming again. The dream started to fade and I did my best to hold on to it, rubbing my hands together brought it back briefly but then it faded again. I was in "the black" desperately trying to bring the dream back, I guess I tried too hard because when I did open my eyes I was back in my waking life bedroom.

*Non-Lucid Dream Four:*
I had been captured by this robotic race of spiders, they had grown autonomous and were taking over the entire human race. A lot of escape plans failed, it was a stupidly long dream but I feel if I type that all out I'll be here for days. Eventually we come to near the end of the dream when we realise that this race of spiders were weak to a specific type of metal crashing against their skulls, it caused a resonating within them which caused them to explode. We did our best to overthrow the spiders but multiple people made attempts at stopping us, apparently by stopping the spiders we were halting the evolution of the human race and stunting time as this race was created for the pure purpose of evolution and to preserve time.

We eventually managed to kill all the spiders, but then the person I was killing them with was filled with remorse, she didn't know how to deal with the fact that she just wiped out the human race's only chance of evolution. Another girl nearby, playing guitar said, "No dear, you've simply realised time. There is no past, present or future, there is only now." -- She continued playing guitar until the dream faded to black and I opened my eyes in the waking world. I was quite spun out. I woke up completely disoriented.




So I had 2 lucids, making 3 this month already. I'm not going to count any of them to my actual lucid dream count though due to how quickly they ended, I feel that would be cheating.

There were a few other dreams I remembered too, but these were by far the most interesting.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh wow! Reaaaaally reaally nice!! 

I had a dream about spiders as well Them spiders are up to something, I tell ya.  D: 

Oh, and what is "the black" that you mentioned? Is that the same thing as "the void", or something else? And congrats! 2 lucids, that's awesome! (And yes, they count!  :tongue2: )

----------


## RareCola

> Oh wow! Reaaaaally reaally nice!! 
> 
> I had a dream about spiders as well Them spiders are up to something, I tell ya.  D: 
> 
> Oh, and what is "the black" that you mentioned? Is that the same thing as "the void", or something else? And congrats! 2 lucids, that's awesome! (And yes, they count! )



Just a term for that period at the end of a dream where no imagery is really there, usually just filled with blackness or another colour. Maybe a few swirly patterns, y'know, I'm sure you've experienced it.

----------


## Wurlman

Very nice job so from what I understand ur not using ina alarm?? Very good job dude!!!!!!

----------


## RareCola

> Very nice job so from what I understand ur not using ina alarm?? Very good job dude!!!!!!



Nope, never use an alarm.

----------


## Wurlman

I have to I wake up just before it goes off but if u don't I just sleep and don't pay attention. Cool though

----------


## RareCola

I don't know why I keep having "dream diarrhea" as Ophelia put it, but it happened again last night. Loads more completely ridiculous (yet awesome) non-lucids, and one I just don't even know how to describe.

It started off as a really, really long non-lucid, in a completely obscure environment. At one point I checked my hands, realised I was dreaming and feared I would wake up (due to my last 3 occurrences where this has happened and I instantly woke up.) I remember being excited when I didn't actually wake up and looked up at the world around me.. and then.... I don't remember much else.

I think I may have had a false awakening because the only thing I partially recall is being in my bed, thinking about what it would be like to skydive and I think trying to DEILD/Dream Incubate it... I have a brief memory of falling through the sky but that's it.

I guess False Awakening to dreaming about becoming lucid. So basically another 3 second lucid dream  ::|: 


*Spoiler* for _One of My Non-Lucid Dreams_: 




We had built this kind of "underworld" which was a safe-haven from the chaos that was ensuing on the surface world when it was being over-run by demons. I remember walking around this underworld, examining areas that still needed to be crafted out of the pinkish/purplish stone that made up the entire land of this realm. It was very vast and I was walking around this world for a really long period of time, felt like at least a few hours in dream time.

At one point we went into a code red. Some demons had discovered our world and were breaking through from the surface world. As quickly as we could we constructed new portals and defence systems by "channelling" our powers onto archways and turrets made out of a special rock.

I remember going back to the surface world briefly and being captured by this woman, who tried to lock me up in a cage. I refused to get in the cage and she transformed into this demon dog. She started growling and chasing after me, somehow I escaped and was running through the surface world. I lost her, but then I noticed that a guy was following me. I went into an elevator and he followed me in, so I walked back out and so did he.

He seemed to be repeating something, over and over. I was walking as fast as I could to get away from him and walked into this crowd of other people who then morphed into this guy. I was surrounded by them and they were chanting this phrase (which I don't remember) over and over again, getting closer to me with each chant. I woke up soon after.

----------


## paigeyemps

Ahahahaaha dream diarrhea x) That's awesome though, so much potential to go lucid!


Poop them dreamz.

----------


## Wurlman

Wow lmao I think ur about to enter a new level of lucidity bud

----------


## RareCola

Had a lucid today, actually managed a self-initiated scene change by walking through a wall. I briefly remembered the Task of the Month but was way too dedicated with my scene change that I quickly forgot to do it, which was stupid really, I should have realised that I could have done a scene change to an alien planet and done the Task of the Month.

I'll post about this lucid in my dream journal once my permissions get fixed.

----------


## paigeyemps

Ooooh congrats! You're raking in the lucids! That's awesome hahahaha  ::D:  Looking forward to reading your DJ

----------


## Wurlman

!!!!! Save some for the rest of us lol good job cola

----------


## paigeyemps

> !!!!! Save some for the rest of us lol good job cola



hahahaha x)

----------


## RareCola

Posted my lucid from the 9th July now that I can access the Dream Journal again: 9th July 2012 - 13th Lucid Dream [Successful Scene Transition!] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RareCola

Dream recall has been really off these last 3 days or so. Not too sure why, really. I'm waking up naturally throughout the night still, I just seem to be lacking the recall ability. Also I'm fairly certain I had at least some partial lucidity in a dream last night, but I can't recall it. Sucks :l

One fragment I did recall was pretty creepy though. A guy in a mask leapt on top of this other guy and with his bare hands ripped the nerves out of this guy's arm and sliced them with a knife. Many screams of terror.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> One fragment I did recall was pretty creepy though. A guy in a mask leapt on top of this other guy and with his bare hands ripped the nerves out of this guy's arm and sliced them with a knife. Many screams of terror.



How unnerving.

----------


## RareCola

> How unnerving.



I see what you did there. Harhar.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha I couldn't resist.

But that was a seriously morbid dream. I've had torture dreams like that too, so not fun. And sorry about the recall lately.. I know I always ask this, but are you getting enough sleep? And also, are you too incredibly exhausted when you do go to sleep? That kills my recall.

----------


## RareCola

> Haha I couldn't resist.
> 
> But that was a seriously morbid dream. I've had torture dreams like that too, so not fun. And sorry about the recall lately.. I know I always ask this, but are you getting enough sleep? And also, are you too incredibly exhausted when you do go to sleep? That kills my recall.



Funny thing is, it wasn't really a torture dream. I was infiltrating some kind of enemy base and I was noticed (or something along those lines, it's not particularly clear) another spy that had infiltrated found me about to be caught and then... yea. Ripped the nerves from his arms.

But yea, I'm not really sure what's going on with my recall. Same sleeping times as usual, not really any more tired than usual. I just seem to wake up and have a vague memory of my dream, knowing that I did have an extensive dream, but I can barely recall it.

----------


## Xanous

> Yay for triple post.
> 
> Just read through all my dreams from the last 12 days, gathered as many single-word tags from the descriptions of the dreams as possible and then saw how many duplicates I got so I could figure out my dream signs. This is what I discovered:
> 
> My most popular reoccurrence was a female character of some kind, in 6 of my dreams I had interactions with a female who would either help me out or simply just follow along as a companion in the dream. I also noticed I tend to not follow dream stories alone, In 5 of my dreams I have had a friend with me of some sort, though this is not always exclusively female.
> 
> Other less common dream signs included:
> - Young children (4 occurrences)
> - Dream taking place in a video game-esque environment (4 occurrences)
> ...



I like this and your listing of goals. I think I will start this as well.

----------


## RareCola

New week, new start. Remembered a lot more dreams this morning, and partial lucidity  ::D:  I'm not sure if it has to do with the apple juice that I started drinking this week again, but after none last week and such terrible recall it wouldn't surprise me.

Recalled about 4 dreams in total, 2 of which had partial lucidity though in the first the lucidity faded back into non-lucidity and in the 2nd I woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well hey, it's an improvement so well done.

What happened in them?

----------


## RareCola

So on the 11th day of no lucidity, I had a brief 5 second lucid. Followed by a DEILD attempt where I could see HI of bookcases rising up from the ground and forming a moving library, which was then interrupted by my alarm going off  ::|: 

July 20th, less than 2 weeks to have 3 more lucids to complete my lucid goals for this month. Still need to do the advanced TOTM too.

----------


## paigeyemps

Awww that's not too bad  ::D:  Still haven't even remembered to do the TOTM when I'm lucid lol

----------


## RareCola

2 Lucids! Remembered the TOTM, but failed at it. More information in my latest DJ post: 21st July 2012 - 14th & 15th Lucid Dreams [Maybe successful WILD?] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats Jase!!  :Rock out:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HAHA either your mom crash landed, or you dropped the cup on her head. I laughed so hard at that whole part with your mom.

Well done on the lucids!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RareCola

> HAHA either your mom crash landed, or you dropped the cup on her head. I laughed so hard at that whole part with your mom.
> 
> Well done on the lucids!



She's quite the character in my reams. I do love how my subconscious has decided to portray her, because she's nothing like that in waking life. It's interesting.

----------


## Wurlman

Great job ur doing so well how's ur awareness during the day? What do u ask urself or from what I have read u don't ask questions do ya just look closely to what u feel and see?

----------


## RareCola

> Great job ur doing so well how's ur awareness during the day? What do u ask urself or from what I have read u don't ask questions do ya just look closely to what u feel and see?



Pretty much. I'm aware of the environment and more importantly myself, and then think about what I was doing a little while ago, leading up to where I am now. Then I think about what I'll be doing soon.

----------


## RareCola

Another lucid, fairly short but it was significant enough for me to count it, so I've officially met my 6 lucid dreams for July goal  ::D:  Although, counting the less significant dream diarrhea at the start of the month I think I'm up to about 10-11.

It was funny, I was trying to make this girl's hair blow up, as if wind was blowing it. Instead of the hair poofing up when I gestured at her, she just repeatedly shouted "POOF!" until she looked at my angrily and I woke up.

EDIT: DJ Entry for lucid: My sub-conscious sure is creative....

----------


## paigeyemps

That's awesome RC!!  ::D:  congratulations  ::banana:: 




and another one:  ::banana::

----------


## RareCola

7th lucid dream this month! 31st July 2012 - 17th Lucid Dream [Ice-cream is delicious] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Goal Update for July:*
- Have 6 Lucid Dreams *[Completed, had 7 lucid dreams.]*
- Complete both DreamViews Tasks of the Month *[Half-Completed, only managed to do the Basic Task.]*
- Have a proper WILD, not a DEILD [Not Complete]
- Initiate a scene change with the door trick, or something similar *[Completed, not using the door trick but by walking through a wall.]*
- Try out magical powers, such as morphing water or other elements. *[Half-Completed, almost morphed air.]*

August goals will be coming up tomorrow!

Also, I just noticed that I've got my green ball of awesomeness for having 1000 hall points  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That was quite a dream! So sorry the ice cream thieves got you in trouble. At least you still have your lucid flipping skills. It's a bit Herculean of you.. he tended to throw things into space as well when they pissed him off.

----------


## RareCola

*Goals for August:*
- Have 7 lucid dreams in August
- Have a WILD by August 31st
- Complete both DreamViews Tasks of the Month
- Summon a Dream Character
- Initiate More Scene Transitions

----------


## realdealmagic

Goals sounding good! ;D Good luck with them! Seems your lucids are getting more regular so it shouldn't take you too long to reach your 7  :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

So, a retrospect on where I am right now with lucid dreaming:


*Spoiler* for _Restrospect_: 




It's been over three months now and thinking about how far I've come since I first started this workbook is amazing, although I feel that lately I've been losing sight of why I originally started lucid dreaming. I think this becomes increasingly problematic with the more lucid dreams you have and getting wrapped up in your every-day practice of lucid living, it starts to become more of a habit, particularly when life gets in the way. 

My first lucid dream happened a week after I started practice and I'll never forget the feeling of having that DILD, waking almost instantly, laying in bed in complete awe and fading back through fully conscious into another lucid dream with a DEILD and waking up after that experience being overwhelmed with pure joy and emotion, it's a really hard thing to describe to somebody unless you've experienced that yourself, and it's a shame because it seems so rare that people really do have the "true" lucids, the ones that completely blow you away. Over these 3 months thus far and all of my 17 lucid dreams, I think only 2 or 3 have felt that amazing, and I long for more of them.

I've also been reading over Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming and I've been noticing how much schemas have been affecting my dreaming. I seem to have slipped into this unnecessary stream of schemas which I'm needing to break, I need to get back the purity of when I began lucid dreaming combined with the knowledge and experience that I have now. Knowledge can both be a blessing and a bane on your dreaming (or anything, really). Sometimes it's important to remember the basics.

Starting right now I'm going to get back to real lucid dreaming, and hopefully bring back more of the fulfilling, full conscious lucid dreams and expand upon my limits thus far. I think it's been about 3-4 weeks since my last radically vivid, "layer four" lucid dream, and although the summer heat over those weeks didn't help with my dreaming, it's not really an excuse to hide behind.

Hopefully I'm also going to keep this workbook slightly more up-to-date and it can follow along with my progress, as soon as I figure out where I want to begin.

----------


## RareCola

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks for my dry spell, matching my longest dry spell to date.

I think in general it's just a mixture of heat and hayfever. I tend to wake up at the moment either sweating or with hayfever wanting to possess my soul. Recall is kinda sucking because of this too.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm sorry Jason, I know how frustrating that is. You'll break your dry spell before long.  ::hug::

----------


## paigeyemps

So... I borrowed some lucidity from oreo.


/me gives jason a lucidity hug



OKAY I STOLE IT OKAY STOP JUDGING ME!!
:3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> So... I borrowed some lucidity from oreo.
> 
> 
> /me gives jason a lucidity hug
> 
> 
> 
> OKAY I STOLE IT OKAY STOP JUDGING ME!!
> :3



I could trap one of those moscitos and mail it to him.

----------


## RareCola

Brief lucid dream last night. I was in my kitchen when for some reason I decide to reality check by closing my eyes and trying to replace my refrigerator with another one. It worked and I became lucid, noseplugged to make sure. The dream then started to become really wobbly and I felt dizzy, so I fell over onto the floor and tried to stabilise but when I stood up the dream ended. I think my eyes started twitching or something because through the blackness of the dream ending I could see flutters of my waking life room.

Tried to DEILD after that but I think I just fell back to sleep.

Progress none-the-less!

----------


## Wurlman

Very nice RC I like how u changed ur refrigerator I'm gonna have to implement that into my daily routin as well!

----------


## paigeyemps

Yayyy!! Congrats Jason!  :Party: 

Oh and heard the latest podcast. Great as always!  ::D:

----------


## RareCola

Finally, a proper lucid dream for the first time in August! My extended WBTB awareness and the fact that there was no electricity on my street so it was really quiet must have made for the perfect environment to become lucid despite going to bed late!

Posted it in my dream journal: 25th August 2012 - 18th Lucid Dream [Meeting my mother in her childhood] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Kaenthem

congratz on breaking your dry spell,and i was wondering,when is your next podcast with opehiliablue,it very informative and funny  :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

> congratz on breaking your dry spell,and i was wondering,when is your next prodcast with opehiliablue,it very informative and funny



Next one will most likely be Thursday 7PM CST, although we usually record on a Friday.

----------


## paigeyemps

I know I congratulated you in chat. 

But CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!  :Party: 

and your dream is really interesting ;D

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lmao "prodcast"

CONGRATS RARECOLA!!  :Party:  (going to read your DJ now....)

----------


## paigeyemps

> lmao "prodcast"
> 
> CONGRATS RARECOLA!!  (going to read your DJ now....)





hahaha i didn't notice areyoume's comment. LOOOL



/me prods RareCola

----------


## Kaenthem

i feel so stupid  :Sad:  ,sorry,that's because english aien't my mother language,i LOLed after i discovered what was my mistake,going to edit it.

----------


## paigeyemps

> i feel so stupid  ,sorry,that's because english aien't my mother language,i LOLed after i discovered what was my mistake,going to edit it.



awwww it's okay!  ::D:  we all make spelling mistakes all the time  :wink2:  and we were just joking around :3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> i feel so stupid  ,sorry,that's because english aien't my mother language,i LOLed after i discovered what was my mistake,going to edit it.



You should see my typing in irc. Teasing galore.  :tongue2: 

Still, I'm sorry for poking fun, I won't do it again.

----------


## RareCola

Just went over my last 2 weeks of dreams to get a new list of dream signs, I had more than I realised!

*New Dreamsigns:*
- Taking Control of Situations
- Kitchen
- Kids
- Sports/Olympics
- Creepy Women
- Broken Doors
- Time Travel
- Shopping
- Anger

----------


## paigeyemps

CREEPY WOMEN. awesome muhahaha  ::evil::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> - Creepy Women



We're infiltrating your subconscious...

----------


## RareCola

So, August over... my goals were terribly unsuccessful, considering I only had 1 proper lucid dream, although the month began and ended with loads of partial lucid dreams, but I don't count those.

*Goals for August:*
- Have 7 lucid dreams in August - Failed
- Have a WILD by August 31st - Failed
- Complete both DreamViews Tasks of the Month - Failed
- Summon a Dream Character - *Complete*
- Initiate More Scene Transitions - Failed

*Goals for September:*
- Get motivated about Lucid Dreaming again
- Experience a seamless dream transition again, either through DEILD or WILD
- Regain consistent lucid dreaming by practicing awareness and retaining a better sleep schedule
- Complete 1 or 2 goals from my "Plans for Next Lucid Dreams" list (below)
- Complete a TOTM, if it appeals to me.


*Spoiler* for _Plans for Next Lucid Dreams_: 




- Sit atop a mountain and watching the universe pass by and then fly up into darkness and into space.
- Meet Vincent Van Gogh and listen him explain the night sky, and watch it warp into "Starry Night".
- Return to the magical forest where I turned into a cat-like creature on August 6th in a non-lucid.
- Go scuba-diving, but without the scuba, just freely breathing underwater.
- Visit this place
- Ask sub-conscious to take me to some random, yet amazing, location
- Call out to the dream to show me something interesting
- Yell to the dream "I want to confront my fears", I'm unsure of what my fears are, so it'll be interesting to see what it conjures.

----------


## paigeyemps

Those are some great goals, Jason  ::D: 

I only had a few goal successes as well, but hopefully this month we'll be luckier! We can do this awwwwyea!

Aja aja fighting!

----------


## RareCola

Lucid madness last night.

Must have become lucid about 3 times and every time I woke up instantly. After waking up from one of them, I almost succeeded in DEILDing! It's been so long since I've actually got close to a DEILD that I forgot how awesome it felt. I was laying in bed seeing images flash over my eyes and it felt as if my body started floating up out of bed, starting at my hips. I didn't want to lose the attempt so I tried opening my eyes. At first I was partially inside a dream but it was incredibly foggy and I couldn't make out anything. I then snapped back into my waking body and prematurely opened them again, while opening them it felt like my body suddenly crashed back down into the bed and I lost the attempt.

----------


## paigeyemps

Great job!! September is gonna be lucky for us!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I didn't want to lose the attempt so I tried opening my eyes. At first I was partially inside a dream but it was incredibly foggy and I couldn't make out anything. I then snapped back into my waking body and prematurely opened them again, while opening them it felt like my body suddenly crashed back down into the bed and I lost the attempt.



First of all, what do you mean when you say "at first I was partially inside a dream..."? Did it feel like you were in some other place besides lying in your bed? Also, what made you snap back into your waking body, I wonder? Maybe these things happened too fast to notice, but I'm curious about the subtle transitions that occurred here. Can you remember more details?

----------


## RareCola

> First of all, what do you mean when you say "at first I was partially inside a dream..."? Did it feel like you were in some other place besides lying in your bed? Also, what made you snap back into your waking body, I wonder? Maybe these things happened too fast to notice, but I'm curious about the subtle transitions that occurred here. Can you remember more details?



When I tried to open my eyes I didn't really get the sense of "opening them". It was as if I tried to open them but I didn't have the power to do so, but the act of trying forced a scene to create itself behind my eyelids that I felt I was a part of, kind of like a seeing an intensely foggy three-dimensional scene around me, but knowing i'm not truly "there" yet. I'm not sure what snapped me back into my body, but the foggy scene didn't last very long, maybe 5 seconds.

Also; *I had 2 lucid dreams last night!* Both DILDs  ::D: 
Link to my dream journal: 4th September 2012 - 19th & 20th Lucid Dreams [Follow the dark path!] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RareCola

Another lucid dream last night! Lots of milestones for me  ::D:  
12th September 2012 - 21st Lucid Dream [I'm in spppaacceeeeeeee] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice! Congratulations Jason!!  ::banana::   ::banana:: 

I shall read your dream! (after i finish some schoolwork  :wink2:  )

----------


## RareCola

Incase anyone's wondering, I'm going to be away from DreamViews for 1-2 weeks. I'll be around on-and-off occasionally replying to threads or chatting in IRC. My Granddad died on Saturday so I've had a lot to sort out.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::blue:: 

Miss you already

----------


## paigeyemps

My condolences  :Sad:  We'll see you soon.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather.  My condolences, buddy.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*tickle tickle*

----------


## RareCola

Just figured I'd better update:

I'll definitely be back in some degree by Tuesday or Wednesday, and in full-swing by the end of next week when I've caught up on work that I've got drastically behind on over my manic few weeks. Hope everyone's doing well, I miss talking to you all!

----------


## paigeyemps

Heads up: It's almost October! I suggest making a new list of monthly goals you want to achieve, as well as reevaluate your DJ for possible new dream signs or any realizations  ::D: 


But take your time, Jase, I know you're quite busy right now. Hope you're doing alright <3

----------


## RareCola

Okay, so let's get myself back on track.

Over my insane few weeks my lucidity and dream recall has derailed ridiculously, so I'm planning to start from scratch and retune everything back up. I think I needed the short break regardless, and the chaos over the last week just forced that. I can now re-enter the world of lucidity with a clear mind!

I've decided against setting goals for October as I just want to ease myself back into it and enjoy the process, I'll probably set some for November when I've got my dream recall back up and such.

Anything interesting happened on DreamViews while I've been gone? Would be awesome if anyone could update me  ::D:  Haha

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great to have you back brother!

Getting back to basics with your dreaming sounds like just the thing.  All the old trails will still be there for you to walk.  You'll have it all back (and more) in no time.

What's been going on the past few weeks?  We got lucid, we all missed you, a few of us got promoted, and we got many great new students.  The excellent October Task of the Month went up and Ophelia, Xanous, and Paige got their October wings in like 5 seconds.  Some big victories, lots of small victories, and a few short-lived dry spells sprinkled here and there.  All in all, a good few weeks.  Would have been better with you around but we held down the fort as best we could.

I also stole some of your dream control ideas, especially anchors.  I'm stealing the portal idea next.  You weren't here to defend your intellectual property and brigands like me were left to run wild.   :Cheeky: 

Welcome back!   :Party:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

So awesome to have you back Jason. I think starting with a fresh mind sounds like a great idea. I can't count how many times I've done the same thing myself. Anyway, we're like family here for you. So anything you need for progress or even just support, just let us know.  :smiley: 





> Anything interesting happened on DreamViews while I've been gone? Would be awesome if anyone could update me  Haha



CanisLucidus, Chimpertainment, and Xanous were promoted to the apprentice team, as you know already. They're doing awesome, you'd be proud.  :smiley:  Then there was the Great Staff Shift of 2012. That was an adventure  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome back Jase! <3

Like Ophie said, we're just here for you...lurking teh backgroundz >:-}

we shall catch up on chat, yeah?  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Welcome back my man. Dreamviews is not the same without you. I have really missed the podcast you and OpheliaBlue put on as well.

----------


## RareCola

> Welcome back my man. Dreamviews is not the same without you. I have really missed the podcast you and OpheliaBlue put on as well.



Podcast will be coming back! We just need to figure out when and what we're going to record.

----------


## Xanous

> Podcast will be coming back! We just need to figure out when and what we're going to record.



Awesome. No rush. I just wanted you to know I always enjoy listening.

----------


## RareCola

God damn, I really need to fix my dream recall.

I definitely had a lucid dream last night, although it's quite patchy. I remember the dream becoming incredibly vivid, I was standing in the middle of a road surrounded by trees and lush greenery when I just suddenly become lucid. I was expecting the lucid dream to end prematurely at that point as it had been a while since I had one, but despite my expectation I was surprised to find that the dream just continued to get clearer. I vaguely remember spotting people at the end of the road and I started running towards them at inhuman speeds, and upon reaching them, the girl standing there starts staring at me before jumping on top of me. 

I feel like something else happened afterwards, but I can't recall. Regardless, pretty happy that I had a spontaneous lucid  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

> ...the girl standing there starts staring at me before jumping on top of me. 
> 
> I feel like something else happened afterwards, but I can't recall.



Riiiight...  :wink2: 
*evil grin*


i mean.. Congrats on the lucid!  :Party:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> God damn, I really need to fix my dream recall.
> 
> I definitely had a lucid dream last night, although it's quite patchy. I remember the dream becoming incredibly vivid, I was standing in the middle of a road surrounded by trees and lush greenery when I just suddenly become lucid. I was expecting the lucid dream to end prematurely at that point as it had been a while since I had one, but despite my expectation I was surprised to find that the dream just continued to get clearer. I vaguely remember spotting people at the end of the road and I started running towards them at inhuman speeds, and upon reaching them, the girl standing there starts staring at me before jumping on top of me. 
> 
> I feel like something else happened afterwards, but I can't recall. Regardless, pretty happy that I had a spontaneous lucid



Great!!  Look at you, right back into the swing of things!   ::goodjob:: 

Apart from dream recall, the other thing that will quickly come back to you is the ability to hang on to your lucidity.  If I _wake up_ from a lucid dream, my recall tends to be amazing.  But it's the occasions when I've lost lucidity that my recall gets sort of garbled.  Now that you have the feel back, you'll become less and less likely to have lucidity just slip away from you.  (Think of your LD to the moon where you stayed lucid through all of those dramatic scene transitions, etc.)

Congratulations on the lucid!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay congrats on the lucid! Sorry you can't (don't want) to remember what happened when that dream trollop jumped on you.  :tongue2:

----------


## RareCola

Interesting, albeit short lucid dream last night involving Lisa. Posted it in the snippets thread.

On another note, I've been researching the benefits of mangoes and lucid dreams. 
Posted a thread in the Research forum, if anyone's interested: http://www.dreamviews.com/f32/mangoe...cidity-137981/

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, congratulations on the lucid, man!

Was this one induced with or without the use of mangoes?  If this mango idea turns out to work really well, I'm going to be forced to make myself some kind of big-ass fruit salad before bed.   :smiley:

----------


## RareCola

> All right, congratulations on the lucid, man!
> 
> Was this one induced with or without the use of mangoes?  If this mango idea turns out to work really well, I'm going to be forced to make myself some kind of big-ass fruit salad before bed.



Haha, yep had a giant mango before bed last night. Totalled about 5 dreams recalled, as apposed to the 1-3 the previous 3 nights without mangoes. Even went to bed late last night! Really seems to be something to the mangoes.

I've been contemplating whether it was mangoes or peaches causing the better dreams for a while because I tend to eat them together. Over the last few weeks I've been eating them separately to test and it definitely seems to be mangoes.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I ate a deep-fried jalapeno last night. I wonder if that helped me, because I went to bed late too! I should so try a combination of the jalapeno and mango and see what happens lol. Anyway, congrats on the lucid Jason, sorry I was such a bitch in it  :tongue2:  And now that you got through a mirror, you'll be able to go through any and everything: walls doors floors pianos, you name it.





> big-ass



 ::chuckle::

----------

